# 5 gallon glass jars with cork in the top



## Glasslover88 (Nov 18, 2020)

Can anybody tell me any thing about either of these 2 -5 gallon glass jugs


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 18, 2020)

Spring water bottles for dispensers.  Fairly modern.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 18, 2020)

Is the Crisa Mexican made one with the raised grid pattern say Electrified water? I broke it's twin if it does. It was a $160 jug.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Glasslover88 (Nov 18, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Spring water bottles for dispensers.  Fairly modern.


Thanks for the info they say made in mexico so I didint think they were that 


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is the Crisa Mexican made one with the raised grid pattern say Electrified water? I broke it's twin if it does. It was a $160 jug.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Where would that info be on the side or bottom I honestly haven't looked them up yet I also have one more that I'm gonna post but it's made by diffrent company


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 18, 2020)

Name is on the side usually upside-down. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Glasslover88 (Nov 18, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Name is on the side usually upside-down.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


No I don't see any thing they are really dirty but I don't think there is anything on the sides just bottoms but if you look at the bottom it looks like a lightning pattern in the glass


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 18, 2020)

Nothing, oh well.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2020)

Looks like they're part of someone's wine-making kit.  Pretty much the same as the ones you can buy for wine-making today.  On the plus side, if you ever wanted to try out wine-making here's your chance!


----------



## Glasslover88 (Nov 18, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Looks like they're part of someone's wine-making kit.  Pretty much the same as the ones you can buy for wine-making today.  On the plus side, if you ever wanted to try out wine-making here's your chance!


They are really nice I've made wine before in 5 gallon buckets I may give it a try but they are selling on line for some decent change


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 19, 2020)

You gotta be careful with the word "selling".  Someone is asking a lot of money for them, but that doesn't mean they are selling for that.  I've had these in the past and have struggled to get $20-$30 for them.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 19, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> ... be careful with the word "*selling*".


That is the absolute truth.  It's not selling if you can't find a buyer.  Maybe there is still a rare fish out ther called "suckers", but just try to find one, a large majority of the listings in FeeBay have no chance of ever "SELLING" their listings because of *unrealistic* notions.  This is not a new problem.  In the days before internet (don't ask) I used ads on the radio and newspapers to find treasures.  Had a person call me about three cases of paper label beers they found in a barn.  Three different brands and they would not put a price on what they wanted for them so I shot them a price of about $35 a case and *they went off*.  They had an antique dealer friend tell them the bottles alone were worth $15 each.  I asked them "why didn't you sell them" to the "knowledgeable" dealer.  I told them the most interesting part was the box and the bottles were only worth about $1 each and I that I didn't even want to pay that as it would take a decade or more to sell the bottles as there was no demand.  They kept their treasure.  Several years later this same person contacted me again not knowing that they had done so years before.  I let them go through their spiel and said "you don't remember me do you"?  I told them that I was the guy they tried to sell to once before, who they had gone off on and I was actually glad that I hadn't bought the bottles, but if they wanted to sell them I would give them $25 for each case of bottles.  You could have heard a pin drop.  I hope they learned a lesson.  It is a lesson a whole lot folks of FeeBay are learning.  FeeBay is not a very good price guide, but if one does look at items that *have sold* it can have some use, but even that isn't all that good. If an item gets lucky and sells high a week later there are more of the same listed... with no sales as everyone thinks they have got the treasure. FeeBays main purpose is for entertainment kind of like unreality TV shows.
I've seen those water bottles with a thick layer of dust on them sitting at lots of antique shops, which tells me there is no demand.  They are neat I guess, but the only thing I think they are good for is putting your pocket change in.  Even at that if you put too much change in them they will break... I know this from experience.  Experience is the best rule of thumb as well as the word of an honest collecting buddy who isn't living in la la land.
I'll get down off my pulpit now.


----------

